# Teich bauen



## teichdaddy (26. Apr. 2012)

Hallo liebe Wassergemeinde
habe vor meinen Teich zu renovieren!Möchte gerne ein Streifenfundament gießen und dadrauf dann mit Schalungssteine 17,5cm x49 x 20  bxlxh eine 60cm hohe Mauer errichten!

Der Teich hat dann die Masse 5000x2000x2000.Mit Bodenablauf und wandskimmer.
Nun meine Frage wie breit tief muss das Fundament sein.Wieviel Beton brauche ich dafür Welchen Beton nimmt man ? Wo bekomme ich den Beton günstig her ? Selber mischen oder fertigen nehmen? was ist günstiger?
Komme aus dem Raum 58453. wer kann mir tips geben wo ich die Sachen günstig beziehen kann? Bitte viele Antworten bin für Jede Kritik offen.Will es vernünftig machen da dies der Letzte umbau sein soll!

mfg Christian


----------



## teichdaddy (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich bauen*

Hallo,
warum bekomme ich den keine Vorschläge und anregungen .
Die Tips fehlen auch ,was ist los?
mfg


----------



## Zacky (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich bauen*

Hallo Christian...

...vielleicht ist dein Thread kurz untergegangen, da es zur Zeit recht viele Beiträge sind. 

Wenn du mit den Schalungensteinen arbeiten möchtest, stellt sich mir die Frage, wie du anfangen willst. Also ich meine, baust du das ganze Becken aus Schalungssteinen vom Grund auf an!?

Wenn ja, dann kann ich dir nur mitteilen, dass ich kein Fundament gemacht habe. Ich habe die Steine einfach auf den verfestigten Sandboden gestellt. Bisher hat es diesbezüglich keinerlei Probleme gegeben.

Wenn du ein Fundament machen möchtest, würde ich ein 30 cm breites und 40 cm tiefes Fundament machen. Solltest du es nur oberhalb machen wollen, dann vielleicht eher 80 cm Tief wegens des Frostschutzes.

Ich habe 17.5 x 50 x 25 cm Schalungssteine benutzt und bei mir sind auf 3 Steine 2 Sack a' 40 kg Betonestrich (Fertigmischung) drauf gegangen. So kannst Du dir in etwa ausrechnen was du benötigst.

Wenn noch Fragen bleiben, einfach noch stellen...


----------



## teichdaddy (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich bauen*

Hallo,
danke Zacky für die antwort !
Ja ich möchte das Fundament nur oberhalb ansetzen und dann die Steine mit moniereisen drauf setzen!
Kannst du mir vieleicht sagen wieviele Säcke ich nur fürs Fundament brauchen werde?
Ich denke 40-50 cm reichen aus für den Frostschutz.So habe ich auch meine Terasse gebaut und die ist auch schon immerhin 3 Jahre drauf.Da hebe ich auch noch keine risse drin!
Möchte auch die gleichen Steine verbauen wie Du sie hast!
Kommt es billiger wenn ich den Beton selber mische oder ist der Fertige Betonestrich für mein vorhaben billiger?
mfg


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich bauen*

Das lässt sich aber so leicht nicht beantworten...

Ich habe jetzt mal mit 14m Umlauf, 30cm Breite und 50cm Tiefe gerechnet und komme auf 2,1 qbm Volumen. Wenn ich jetzt versuche das Volumen von 3 Schalsteinen (da ich ja 2 Sack auf 3 Steine rechne) zu berechnen, komme ich auf etwa 0,04 qbm, also ein Sack Betonestrich 0,02 qbm. Im Gesamten komme ich dann auf etwa 105 Sack Betonestrich a' 40 kg nur für das Fundament. Wenn ich jetzt alles richtig gerechnet habe...

Also ich persönlich habe lieber mit den Säcken gearbeitet, weil die Mischung einfach eine gewisse Normfestigkeit mit sich bringt. Aber billiger kommst du bestimmt mit Kies und Zement zum Selbermischen. Betonmischer vorrausgesetzt! Denn in einer Wanne anmischen, ist einfach zu anstrengend...


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich bauen*

Hallo Zacky,
40kg Sack Betonestrich = 0,02cbm = 20Liter ist glaub ich die übliche ausbeute, die auch auf den meisten Säcken drauf steht, also liegst Du da nicht falsch.


> Also ich persönlich habe lieber mit den Säcken gearbeitet, weil die Mischung einfach eine gewisse Normfestigkeit mit sich bringt.


ging mir ebenfalls so.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich bauen*

Hallo Christian,



> Nun meine Frage wie breit tief muss das Fundament sein.Wieviel Beton brauche ich dafür Welchen Beton nimmt man ? Wo bekomme ich den Beton günstig her ? Selber mischen oder fertigen nehmen? was ist günstiger?


Ich bin zwar jetzt keiner aus der Koi - Teich - Fraktion.

Aber die Betonfragen kann ich Dir als Häuslebauer und Teichmauerbauer auch beantworten.

Beton selber mischen ist definitiv viel billiger.
Meist nimmt man bei uns zumindest zum betonieren einen B330 her.
Das heist dass auf die Tonne fertiges Gemisch 330 Kilo Zement kommen.

Ich machte bei mir immer ein Mischungsverhältnis von 1 Schaufel Zement/ 3 Schaufel
Sand/Kiesgemisch.
Auf die Fundamenttiefe - normal sagt man immer Frosttiefe also bei uns wären das
minimum 50 - 60 cm gewesen.
Ich machte mein Fundament für die Mauer aber nur gut 30 - 40 cm.
Willst Du die Wände auf betonieren ( dann würde ich eine 15 er Mauerstärke nehmen aber
auf alle Fälle amieren).

LG Markus


----------



## teichdaddy (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich bauen*

Hallo,
ja ich wollte die 17,5 Schalsteine nehmen und dann die Amierung mit einbringen!
Habe auch noch etliche Steine 10x10mm kann ich die mit in die Mauer mit reinschmeissen und dann mit Beton füllen.So habe ich dann mein Steinschrott auch weg ! Was meint ihr?
Die Steine wollte ich nur dann auf das Streifenfundament aufmauern ,es werden dann 3 Reihen Steine sein mit einer höhe von 60-70 cm .Ich Denke das sollte dem Wasserstand doch standhalten oder?
mfg Christian


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich bauen*

Guten Morgen...

...die 17,5er Schalsteine mit Armierung sind ausreichend. Die Steine 10 x 10 passen nur ganz knapp in die Schalsteine, aber du kannst sie genauso gut mit in das Fundament schmeißen. Aber erst, wenn der Boden mit Beton bedeckt ist, denn das verbindet sich besser, da genügend Platz ist. In die Schalsteinmauer besser nur Beton und Stahl. Den oberen Ring bzw. die obere Reihe, wenn möglich komplett ringsum mit Stahl auslegen. Je nach späterem Wasserniveau, sollte es auch reichen, wenn Du die vorletzte Reihe mit Stahl auslegst, da dort vermutlich der Wasserstand sein wird und der Druck letztendlich dort wirkt. So hast du einen kompletten Ringanker, der recht viel Druck aufnehmen und verteilen kann. Ein paar Stahlstrangen noch hochkant rein und dann passt das schon...

Achte drauf, dass dein Streifenfundament oben schön glatt und waagerecht wird, denn sonst wird es aufwändig, die Schalsteine vernünftig zu stellen. Die Teile mit Mörtel aufbringen ist nicht lustig und macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## teichdaddy (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich bauen*

Guten morgen

Zacky in die Wand soll ja auch noch eine Scheibe eingebracht werden 1000x400 x25mm.
Will ja auch meine Fischi sehen können.
Muss ich den Boden betonieren? Wollte nur das streifenfundament mit den Steinen mauern und dachte mir das ich die alten Steine mit einbringe so spare ich mit die entsorgung dieser.
den Bodenablauf wollte ich nur etwas mit beton fixieren damit er nicht verrutschen kann!
Das sollte doch ausreichend sein oder nicht?
Hast du Bilder von deinem Teichbau die ich mir anschauen kann?

mfg Christian


----------



## Zacky (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich bauen*

Hi Christian.

Von Scheibe und Wand habe ich ja nun gar keine Ahnung, aber [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/81/]hier[/URL] hat "coolniro" so ein Projekt mit Scheibe gebaut. Vielleicht kann er Dir diesbezüglich noch Infos geben.

Aber so eine Scheibe in der Teichwand ist eine echt super-geniale Idee. 

Die Frage nach Beton und Bodenplatten ist immer wieder aufgetaucht, aber ich habe es bei mir nicht gemacht. Ich habe mich bis auf den gewachsenen Boden durchgearbeitet, diesen schön glatt und sauber gemacht, also von Wirzeln und Steinen befreit, und noch mal sauberen Sand wieder drauf etwas verdichtet. Ich bin bislang zufrieden. Die Folie hält und der Boden ist stabil und fest.

Soll heißen, aus meiner Sicht in deinem Fall nicht unbedingt nötig , sauberen Grund schaffen und dickes Vlies drunter sollte reichen. Den Bodenablauf, ja - in etwas Beton setzen. Unten drunter eine Terrassenplatte oder Pflastersteine gelegt und dann Beton ringsum. Ich habe sogar das Ablaufrohr (KG) bis zur Beckenkante vom BA in Beton gesetzt - _macht man aber eigentlich wohl eher nicht_ -  Na ja, so ist es nun mal und ich hoffe es bleibt auch alles ganz.

Ich habe von meinem Teichbau die Bilder alle in meinem Bauthread - unten auf "Mein Teichbau" klickern und dann mal etwas vorblättern, da sind schon einige Bilder mit drin.


----------



## teichdaddy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich bauen*

Hallo,
mit wieviel Euros muss ich den für den Teichbau rechnen?
Zacky kannst du da einen Richtpreis nennen?

mfg


----------



## Zacky (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich bauen*

Hallo.

 Mit wieviel Euros man rechnen müsste, hängt davon ab, was man letztendlich tatsächlich bauen will. 

Ich kann Dir auch nicht wirklich einen Richtpreis sagen, da Jeder anders baut und Prioritäten setzt.  Auch ist die Eigenleistung nicht außer Acht zu lassen, was eine deutliche Ersparnis ist. Eine grobe Planung mit den Materialpreisen kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, damit Du weißt was auf Dich zu kommt. Steine, Beton und Folie lassen sich anhand deiner Vorstellungen schon gut kalkulieren. Eine grobe Materialliste wie Kugelhähne, Bodenablauf, Folienflansche und so lassen sich bestimmt auch kalkulieren.

Also ich würde mal pauschal mit 4000,- bis 5000,-€ rechnen. 

Da sollten dann Steine, Beton und Stahl bei sein, evtl. Entsorgung von Aushub, Folie samt faltenfreier Verlegung durch Firma (bietet sich einfach an, da dein Becken rechteckig ist, spart auch Material an Folie), PVC-Utensilien (Rohre, Fittinge, Ventile), ggf. Filteranlage (auch Selbstbau samt Filtermedien), Pumpe, Deko, Pflanzen und nicht zu vergessen deine Scheibe für den Wandeinbau. :smoki

Ich denke die Scheibe wird einer der größten Posten sein.

 Eine Richtpreis nicht wirklich! :sorry


----------

